# Direct TV using Tivo Brand wireless adapter



## KJBekalowicz (Feb 2, 2008)

Newbie here... I apologize in advance if I am repeating a previously asked questions... I read several hundred posts so far on the forum and did not find answers to my exact questions:
1) phone lines been disconnected for over 1 year and therefore older software is on the DVR... I think I have version 6.0.XXXX... I was told by Direct TV rep that all I need to do is connect the DVR at a friends house to his phone line and satelite to allow it to update.... is that true?
2) Once I obtain the new software, I should be able to set up the Tivo brand Wireless adapter? 
3) I have already set up my Linksys router and I have already downloaded the Tivo desktop software... is there anything else I need to do? 

The reason for my concern is that so many of the posts on this site talk about not being able to use the USB adapter on the DVR, but I am assuming that you can ONLY use the Tivo brand adapter? And I have no idea how to hack my DVR since I am a novice. Can someone help to put my mind at ease and confirm that I didn't just waste $60 on the Tivo adapter?


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Yes. The Tivo brand adapter is supported in 6.3f in the usb.map file. The Tivo Desktop features are not yet enabled, so there is not much benefit to using it just yet. However, when the switch is flipped to officially allow file transfers and the various broadband features, it will be very beneficial because it takes over many functions that now require the DVR's CPU. Since the CPU in the DVR is quite slow compared to a modern PC, the Tivo Adapter will make broadband features more robust and interfere less with other operations of the unit.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

1: Yes, you can take it to where there is a phone/TV, to activate service, or download/activate a software update.
2: No version of the TiVo software natively supports any network adapter, the least of which would be the TiVo brand adapter.
3: TiVo Desktop is really for Standlones. Yuo may get some functionality if you hack your TiVo a bit. Since you apparent have 6.0.xxxx, you have an R10, which needs a hardware modifircation before you can implement software hacks.

In their stock state, DirecTV TiVos are not networkable at all, as DirecTV doesn't want them networks, or at least doesn't want to network TiVo's way. I am afraid you spent $60 without doing your research first.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

An unhacked DirecTV tivo will not use any usb network device for anything.

At this time, there is no reason to believe DirecTV is going to enable any broadband features, ever. Sorry. It sucks.

If you're unit updates to 6.3a, or above, it will be able to use the Tivo Wireless adapter *IF* you hack it.

I would do more research. If you have version 6.1(a) or 6.2(a), you are probably better off with that older version. There more reasons to stick with that version than there are to upgrade to 6.3(x). There is nothing to be gained by upgrading an unhacked unit to 6.3(x) that I am aware of.


----------



## KJBekalowicz (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a Phillips (DVR-708 I think is the model)... and it hasn't been updated in a long time... say over 1 year since that is when I disconnected the phone... so are you saying that the Tivo adapter doesn't actually work? I guess I am not following what the point of the Tivo website even offering the item for sale? and why the desktop software doesn't actually discuss the fact that the software doesn't actually work? what am I missing here?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

The wireless adapter was marketed after the Directv TiVo had been discontinued and Directv chose not to develop new products for a discontinued model. That is what you are missing! Sorry.


----------



## KJBekalowicz (Feb 2, 2008)

rbtravis said:


> The wireless adapter was marketed after the Directv TiVo had been discontinued and Directv chose not to develop new products for a discontinued model. That is what you are missing! Sorry.


So can I at least get my DVR to make calls using the adapter through the router? if nothing else?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

That question can best be answered by the underground forum. I am not a hacker and do not know if drivers for that router have been developed there.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

A DTiVo, even hacked, cannot "make calls" to TiVo (or DirecTV) over a network connection. 

DTiVos do not support network connections. If you have "hacked" your DTiVo and it is running 6.3, then it is possible to use the TiVo-brand adapter for network access. You still will have no use of TiVo Desktop, though there are other hobbyist-developed programs that provide similar functions.

Unless you're willing to "dive into the Underground", then you're stuck without networking.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

dcstager said:


> The Tivo Desktop features are not yet enabled, so there is not much benefit to using it just yet. However, when the switch is flipped to officially allow file transfers and the various broadband features, it will be very beneficial because it takes over many functions that now require the DVR's CPU.


Someone is confused here - TiVo Desktop and file sharing features will NEVER be enabled on DirecTV TiVos.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

stevel said:


> A DTiVo, even hacked, cannot "make calls" to TiVo (or DirecTV) over a network connection.


They can, if hacked. If you set "DEBUG_BOARD=true" in the proper rc.Sequence startup script, and apply the phone and network settings patch, you can select "network" for the daily call from within the Tivo menu system.

There's just no reason to do it. If the box is already hacked, you can just as easily run fakecall to prevent the call nag screen, rather than making the box connect, the subject of whether or not hacked boxes should call in, notwithstanding.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

rbtravis said:


> That question can best be answered by the underground forum. I am not a hacker and do not know if drivers for that router have been developed there.


You don't install drivers for routers to the units. It is the USB adapter that you plug into the DVR that you needs drivers for. Unless the OP is willing to hack the unit all this is a moot point anyways.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

CrashHD said:


> They can, if hacked. If you set "DEBUG_BOARD=true" in the proper rc.Sequence startup script, and apply the phone and network settings patch, you can select "network" for the daily call from within the Tivo menu system.


I've read that before but never got it to work, at least not with reasonably current releases. Others confirmed my findings. In any case, you're correct that a hacked DTiVo ought not to be calling in anyway. If nothing else it will disable MRV if you have that going (6.2 or earlier).


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

stevel said:


> Someone is confused here - TiVo Desktop and file sharing features will NEVER be enabled on DirecTV TiVos.


The 6.3f software appears to be ready for Tivo Desktop or a DirecTV version of same - the setup screens are in place and the support for the Tivo adapter is there waiting. Tivo Desktop won't work on standalones until you go to the Tivo site, set up an online account to "manage my account" and then check two boxes online to enable transfers then the Tivo has to make an call to the Tivo mothership before it will work at all.

Something identical, or nearly identical to this is now part of the 6.3f software now being sent out to DirecTV Tivos. Why else is there an "enable broadband features" setup screen on 6.3f DirecTV Tivos? With choice of wired or wireless? But, I could be confused or thinking wishfully. I think they are about to enable this stuff. For all I know DirecTV is going to save bandwidth or transponder space and send PPV via broadband. It's technically possible with this hardware and software.

6.2/6.2a won't support wireless unless hacked and even then won't support the Tivo adapter. 6.3f does support wireless adapters and does support the Tivo wireless adapter.


----------



## KJBekalowicz (Feb 2, 2008)

Please correct this newbie then... would I be better off returning the Tivo adapter and purchasing the new 100hour Direct TV R20 from Best Buy then? I have the receipt and only purchased it a few days ago... 

Because I am a newbie and do not have the knowledge to hack my box... 

It would seem then that the new boxes (which from my simplistic understanding) are not TiVo based but instead are Driect TV's own version of TiVo? And do not require a phone signal at all, but instead make contact with the satelite only...


----------



## Pauli (Mar 1, 2004)

OK, dcstager -- where is this info about 6.3f? Are you an "insider"? You are the only one that I have seen here posting this specific info about 6.3f.


----------



## KJBekalowicz (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, whats the point of Tivo's own website listing this information? The Tivo listed in the diagram is the exact same one that I have... its a Phillips DVR with Tivo... not a Direct Tv one...

http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?cid=150826ee-0a2d-4614-aa2c-0adee8bc9e6a&anchor=undefined


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

Pauli said:


> OK, dcstager -- where is this info about 6.3f? Are you an "insider"? You are the only one that I have seen here posting this specific info about 6.3f.


I installed it with slicer. Don't have any inside infor other than what's in plain sight.


----------



## KJBekalowicz (Feb 2, 2008)

KJBekalowicz said:


> Also, whats the point of Tivo's own website listing this information? The Tivo listed in the diagram is the exact same one that I have... its a Phillips DVR with Tivo... not a Direct Tv one...
> 
> http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?cid=150826ee-0a2d-4614-aa2c-0adee8bc9e6a&anchor=undefined


Can someone else giving me a little schooling as to why their own website indicates the exact opposite of what you have all stated above?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The 6.3f update is only fixing stability problems.

See http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=118752


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

KJBekalowicz said:


> I have a Phillips (DVR-708 I think is the model)... and it hasn't been updated in a long time... say over 1 year since that is when I disconnected the phone... so are you saying that the Tivo adapter doesn't actually work? I guess I am not following what the point of the Tivo website even offering the item for sale? and why the desktop software doesn't actually discuss the fact that the software doesn't actually work? what am I missing here?


The adapter and software is intended only for the Series 2/3 Standalone models. Networking support os for DirecTV to decide on, and to support.

Nothing (at least I have see) states anything about supporting networking on DirecTV TiVos.

The "Configuring My DVR to Connect to My Wireless Network" say nothing about Philips DVRs, and in fact there are no Series 2 or Series 3 Philips Standalone DVRs, which the support pages are for.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

@ dcstager, you see those setup screens because of a tivoapp patch. They are not visible in the "stock release". Please read up on what the "hacks" you're using are doing before claiming something as fact. A good way to do this is to hack your box yourself and not use someone else's script to do it for you.


----------



## KJBekalowicz (Feb 2, 2008)

classicsat said:


> The adapter and software is intended only for the Series 2/3 Standalone models. Networking support os for DirecTV to decide on, and to support.
> 
> Nothing (at least I have see) states anything about supporting networking on DirecTV TiVos.
> 
> The "Configuring My DVR to Connect to My Wireless Network" say nothing about Philips DVRs, and in fact there are no Series 2 or Series 3 Philips Standalone DVRs, which the support pages are for.


Unforunately you need to break it down like I am a first grader. The website specifically states how to run through the installation after I obtain the software update. It discusses selecting 'Use Network Instead' and then move on to 'Change network settings' and so on and so on. Step 7 says that the DVR will then try to connect to the wireless network. Your comment above says that the Direct TV TiVo's are not supported, but that contradicts what Direct TV Technical Assistance department says. Understand that I am not trying to give you a hassle, just trying to understand.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

KJBekalowicz said:


> Your comment above says that the Direct TV TiVo's are not supported, but that contradicts what Direct TV Technical Assistance department says.


Cite your source. Please show me where the "Direct TV Technical Assistance department" says that.

https://www3.tivo.com/store/accessories.do#AG0100
<clip>For use with a TiVo Series2 or Series3 DVR only. Not for use with a TiVo® Series1™ DVR (with no USB ports) or DIRECTV DVR with TiVo®. Not intended to be plugged into a PC or Mac.</clip>


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't believe much of what a tech support csr from directv tells you, especially in regards to tivo dvrs. A stock directv tivo will load drivers and even grab an ip without any hacking. Anything other than that was specifically disabled by tivo when the directv software was compiled. You can hack the box for networking features if you desire, but directv/tivo will probably never officially support ANY networking features on the combo boxes.

Since the claim of new software available in 2008, some seem to think that Directv will enable networking for the promised "remote-booking" feature, but I'd be they'll even do that via the sat stream. A good example is the R15 dvr, which has this feature, but has no networking features available whatsoever. My boxes are staying hacked at 6.2a until they are unrepairable.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I'll guarantee you that the remote booking is done over the sat. The only thing a network connection would add is confirmation that the recording was scheduled. This is how it is working today with the HR20 and HR21- network connection is not required.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

dcstager said:


> But, I could be confused or thinking wishfully. I think they are about to enable this stuff.


You would be thinking wrong. Not only are they not going to enable network access, but the code for Multi Room Viewing has been completely removed from software versions 6.3e and 6.3f. It used to be that you could enable MRV by hacking your series 2 DirecTivo, that is no longer the case.


----------

